# Trim the boards



## jEEb (Aug 31, 2003)

I think its about time to trim a teeny part of the board cause its slowing down a little bit.. just trim the posts from.. o i dont know.. a year ago?


----------



## SeZMehK (Aug 31, 2003)

tru tru i also agree wit ya csplaya


----------



## blue99 (Aug 31, 2003)

Trim the post? I don't get it!


----------



## SeZMehK (Aug 31, 2003)

to delete old posts from a year ago


----------



## blue99 (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh, i think they did. When GBAtemp changed. Like in March. All posts were deleted.


----------



## Opium (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> Oh, i think they did. When GBAtemp changed. Like in March. All posts were deleted.


If they did i didn't notice it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's an automatic cut off anyway, when a topic is really old and hasn't been bumped it gets deleted.


----------



## BMW^RyDeR (Aug 31, 2003)

yea they did


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 31, 2003)

No they didn't, all the old threads that date from last October are still there. The boards simply show the latest threads from the last 30 days and all the others are hidden but they're still here.


----------



## mxmai (Aug 31, 2003)

is that why it's getting slow?  i think i've noticed this, assumed we were just getting bigger... more people, more traffic, less spare bandwidth etc...


-mxmai


----------



## dice (Aug 31, 2003)

I haven't noticed any change in the speed of the forums at all. Perhaps you have too many programmes in use when you go online.


----------



## neocat (Aug 31, 2003)

The amount of space occupied by the forums has nothing to do with speed (unless the server has a crappy HD)
Your connection might be getting slower because of some other app that also uses the net or as mxmai said it could be from more ppl browsing the site


----------



## Tigerbite (Aug 31, 2003)

u know...i bet if gbatemp deleted all members with 0 posts...we would have like...1000 people instead of 50million  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh...posts...not people...k let c...uh-huh...yea...sure... i agree witcha on that...i guess...sure...


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(BMW^RyDeR @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> yea they did


STOP SPAMING. Its all you do. Every one of your god damn posts is spam. You don't even read the topic before posting!


----------



## Tigerbite (Aug 31, 2003)

kupo, all u do is spam to, so u have no room to be talkin! that post u just posted about spam was spam u fucking dumbass!

this is a spam post to, because ur 2 stupid to know what spam is, so u have to have some kid point it out 2 u!


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 31, 2003)

@people who are slowing down:
Are you on 56k? I'm on High Speed Broadband and it works fine for me...


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(The Hornet @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> kupo, all u do is spam to, so u have no room to be talkin! that post u just posted about spam was spam u fucking dumbass!
> 
> this is a spam post to, because ur 2 stupid to know what spam is, so u have to have some kid point it out 2 u!


He posts one line shit. I don't do that. Look at my posts. They arn't spam. So fuck off killaroms. Also, read the replys to his posts. Everyone is telling him that he is spaming, not just me.


----------



## blue99 (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> No they didn't, all the old threads that date from last October are still there. The boards simply show the latest threads from the last 30 days and all the others are hidden but they're still here.


What do you mean? 

Theres no topics from October. It got DELETED


----------



## jEEb (Aug 31, 2003)

im not dumb.. when i go online im on DSL and i only have 2 iexplorers open and yea the posts r slowing down the sites cause the amount of space the site is given is almost full (i think) and the posts and dumb members with 0 posts r taking up so much space.. but i guess they wanna keep all the posts to make the site look 'BIG'


----------



## mole_incarnate (Aug 31, 2003)

Hmm, the amount of posts, and the amount of space given for hosting (if it went over, it would be worse then a slow down, ill tell ya that) shouldnt be slowing it down one bit (i havent noticed anything), its probobly a server problem they are having or something, maybe with the huge load that GBAtemp gives out, you know, 'they'.

Hmm maybe its about time that m4d got a new server eh?

Okay now kupo, you swear way too much, please show some sort of civilization, your acting barbaric, hmm ill see what can be done about bmw ryder's obsessive spam...


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 31, 2003)

Ok, thanks. Sorry about the swearing, really.


----------



## jEEb (Aug 31, 2003)

I think its about time to trim a teeny part of the board cause its slowing down a little bit.. just trim the posts from.. o i dont know.. a year ago?


----------



## dice (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Aug 31 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > No they didn't, all the old threads that date from last October are still there. The boards simply show the latest threads from the last 30 days and all the others are hidden but they're still here.
> ...


Actually it does go back to the begining. Look here As you can see the topic at the bottom of the last out of all the pages available states .:24th October *2002*:. Nearly if not exactly the same day gbatemp became a forum.


----------



## blue99 (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Aug 31 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Aug 31 2003 said:
> ...


Ohh sorry about that mate


----------



## gunner6666 (Aug 31, 2003)

well if you ping gbatemp you will see its a tiny bit slow but not noticeable


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 31, 2003)

Thats a strange revolution, gunner6666


----------



## jEEb (Aug 31, 2003)

yea well it slowed down for me.. since last year cause last year it was fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(gunner6666 @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> well if you ping gbatemp you will see its a tiny bit slow but not noticeable


It would help if you pinged the right server. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.gbatemp.net is a re-direct to http://gbatemp.net !


----------



## likk (Sep 1, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> I haven't noticed any change in the speed of the forums at all.


You prolly have Broadband, don't you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those not on 56K have no room to talk about things getting "slow" unless you use 56K sometimes. Its amazing how ppl automatically assume that broadband is the standard now. Its not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any topic with more than 10 replies or so takes a looong time to load for me. Maybe some queries need to be shaved off. In the ACP, Board Settings --> CPU Saving. And change 'Remove Users Browsing this forum' and 'Remove Users Browsing this topic' to Yes. That'll save 2 queries to the database right there. I have an IBF if you're wondering where I got that info from.

The reason I haven't come here more often is because the topics take too long to load......

-likk


----------



## gunner6666 (Sep 1, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> QUOTE(gunner6666 @ Aug 31 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > well if you ping gbatemp you will see its a tiny bit slow but not noticeable
> ...


yea i know but for some reson it wont ping there


----------



## Maks (Sep 1, 2003)

Maybe the admins should add an option that alows you to coose if you want to see peoples sigs or not. I think if you said that you didn't there would be a noticable speed up


----------



## ent (Sep 1, 2003)

I am going to have to agree, that BMW guy has posted 238 times in 4 days. It has taken me nearly a year to get 500. You have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Sep 1, 2003)

QUOTE(Maks @ Sep 1 2003 said:


> Maybe the admins should add an option that alows you to coose if you want to see peoples sigs or not. I think if you said that you didn't there would be a noticable speed up


You can turn sigs off in your "My Controls" area, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

If you reduce the queries you wont notice any change, if you look down the bottom of the page you see how long it took to execute the 14 that made up this page, ~0.15 seconds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dice (Sep 1, 2003)

QUOTE(likk @ Sep 1 2003 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Aug 31 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't noticed any change in the speed of the forums at all.
> ...


Actually I use 56k  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It only slows down for me when I for example download roms or visit too many websites.


----------



## jEEb (Sep 1, 2003)

like 3/4 of the sigs here are super special red X's anyways


----------

